# Asbestos in my plaster/lathe



## itzallmyfault (Oct 28, 2006)

We live in a home that is approx. 100 years old. We just replaced all cast iron plumbing from basement to roof due to a bathroom leak that cost us our kitchen ceiling. Since the ceiling needs replaced, we want to remove the plaster and put up drywall. My concern is asbestos. A contractor said that asbestos wasn't put in plaster till the 40's or so. I was supposed to knock out the plaster today to run new wiring on Monday. What is the likelihood that my plaster contains asbestos?

Thanks, 
Laura


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 29, 2006)

The only way to know for sure is to have it tested by a local lab. Some county's have health departments which also test.
Cross your fingers.


----------



## Armond (Jan 22, 2007)

itzallmyfault said:


> We live in a home that is approx. 100 years old. We just replaced all cast iron plumbing from basement to roof due to a bathroom leak that cost us our kitchen ceiling. Since the ceiling needs replaced, we want to remove the plaster and put up drywall.



It's interesting that I read this thread because I'm looking at property similar to yours. It was built in 1906 and I saw cast iron plumbing in the attic. I can't recall if I saw it in the basement. The kitchen has a drop ceiling and my friend said he bets that there was some water damage that was probably repaired, but because plaster is expensive, that that is why they put a drop ceiling there, and it's the only room that has it. I was hoping you didn't mind answering a few questions for me.

1) Does your ceiling have a drop ceiling? 
2) What did you replace your cast iron plumbing with
3) How much did your repairs cost?
4) What was the cause that lead to your cast iron plumbing causing water damage?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 22, 2007)

My house is a one room school house that was converted.  After talking with the neighbors...there was water damage due to a leaky roof.  I remodeled a room and found 3 layers of ceiling.  Plaster/lathe, and 2 layers of bead board.  Interesting find.  Just sweep the dirt under the rug, right


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 22, 2007)

We replaced the ceiling with drywall.  It was the messiest job I have ever done.  Dust and rock insulation everywhere.  I actually filled our attatched garage floor to ceiling with debris.  I would recommend getting a nice dusk mask.....not just a cheap one.  It was quite a gross site.


----------

